# Anthony D Evans Insurance?  Review please?



## Itsthecrack (11 March 2008)

Has anyone used this insurer for thier horsebox?  They are £100 cheaper than SEIB ...BUT is there a catch ?


----------



## madginger (11 March 2008)

I use them but (touch wood) have not had a claim or any dealings with them yet so cant really comment!

Sorry not much help!


----------



## Dovorian (11 March 2008)

Used them + had their breakdown insurance - seemed fine but I changed to NFU because they were cheaper as we had several other vehicles insured with them


----------



## Itsthecrack (11 March 2008)

Aw thats great thanks to you both !!

As long as no one has any horror stories !

I will ask NFU next....


----------



## Marchtime (11 March 2008)

Anthony Evans are great. Had our horsebox with them for years now because they've always been the cheapest. They came and rescued us from Patchetts when we got stuck - it was snowing and the window wipers broke. They managed to fix them whilst I was riding. They also rescued my mate's lorry - ended up towing it home. Would recommend.


----------



## emmah (11 March 2008)

I haved used them for about 15 years for insurance and lorry breakdown cover.  They are by far the cheapest and the breakdown cover is great I have used it about 5 times and they were prompt and fixed the problems at the roadside!


----------



## cavalo branco (11 March 2008)

My trailer is insured with them, have found them helpful but haven't had a claim as yet !!


----------



## c7mlm (11 March 2008)

i was insured with them for 4years when we had lorries. OH reversed into a tree in our lehel  
	
	
		
		
	


	




and they were brilliant as it was very expensive to repair as all parts were from europe.


----------



## henryhorn (11 March 2008)

Have been with them 10 years and several breakdowns. 
No hidden catches, just argue if they attempt to limit your mileage in the quote, I did and they found me another company to change to. 
Their roadside rescue is very good, you get a HG trained mechanic who knows their stuff. 
I'd recommend them.


----------



## Crazy_Caz (12 March 2008)

Have insured with them this year as was cheaper than previous insurer Julie Andrews....  had a windscreen go - so only had to pay out for the excess other than that not had reasons to claim - so good so far!....


----------



## carthorse (12 March 2008)

I used to teach Anthony [ Tony ] to ride ,nice family business and ,Yes , I do insure with them and breakdown ,which has always been very good


----------



## Perissa (12 March 2008)

Another vote for them!  Have used them for four years and had the rescue people out twice - brilliant.  Repaired lorry while on the showground, we just paid for the parts.


----------



## Jomanser (13 March 2008)

Ever since I had a major blow out in the lorry on the M25 I have always had my breakdown with them! They were very competitive when it came to renewing my insurance this year, but existing company said they would match the quote, so seemed easier to stay put!


----------

